# setting buttons on htpc remote



## vincer20 (May 21, 2009)

is there a way to set the power dvd program to run with a button on my gyration remote?


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

vincer20 said:


> is there a way to set the power dvd program to run with a button on my gyration remote?


Welcome to the forum! :wave:

Unfortunately, from what little I have been able to find out about that product, which I think has been discontinued, you can't assign specific programs to the remote keys. It also doesn't play well with Windows 7.


----------



## vincer20 (May 21, 2009)

yea i can see why it was discontinued its kida glitchy, thanks man ill start looking for a replacement


----------

